# Hello Everyone



## Alda (Jan 13, 2012)

New to the forums and IML. Looking forward to serious gains and serious knowledge.


Thanks


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome to IM! you will find very useful information here!
^^i think i just beat prince to the welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Alda* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome bro!
lol miss spring that might be the first time EVER,funny shit


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## windjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OlderNCautious (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

great to have you on the forum


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome and good luck to you on the gains homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

